# Hernia repair with bilateral release of external oblique muscle



## HOWRU2DAY (May 10, 2016)

I have a provider that performed the following procedures

Repair of ventral incisional hernia with bilateral component release of external oblique muscle and fascia with reapproximation  of muscles to the midline and biologic mesh reinforcement utilizing Phasix mesh. I am unsure of the repair codes the defect was 20 cm.

The codes that he wants to be billed are 
49566
15734
13101
13102x3
15777


----------



## syllingk (May 10, 2016)

if 49566 is your surgery code then it would be
49566
49568
15734
can't code the closure and the 15777 says it excludes hernias.


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (May 11, 2016)

Hi,

I would like to suggest CPTs 49560 and 49568. There is no documentation of recurrent / incarcerated. Furthermore repair / closures are included in Hernia repair itself.

Am I right?

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------

